# Divorce was today and final



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

The divorce was today and final,we did this on good terms and are happy with the outcome.There was not that much.My ex husband gets his Polaris Razor and 4 wheeler back.Judge told him within 10 days to pick them up and he is going to do it this weekend.I do get half of his pension,he is going to retire in a couple months.He knew this was going to happen by the divorce laws.Did not get the spousal support,judge explained everything to me in simple terms.Signed the papers,my ex husband and I hugged saying the best of luck moving on.Said he regrets cheating on me now and learned his lesson.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry to here that. Hang in there. Life is hard sometimes.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

It was hard and I am going to move on.Giving me time before I start dating again as well.My ex husband and I saw our 16 year marriage was falling apart,his infidelity started it and he knew there was no 2nd chance at all.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

My condolences, best wishes and strength to you.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

I am sorry your marriage has ended. Wishing you healing and recovery.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That was fast. On 2/12/2018 you called a lawyer to start your divorce. And today your divorce was final. Less than a month.

How old are your children?


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> That was fast. On 2/12/2018 you called a lawyer to start your divorce. And today your divorce was final. Less than a month.
> 
> How old are your children?


No kids,I can't get pregnant due to one of my ovaries not developed right.He has two kids from an ex of his.


----------



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

mrshannahj said:


> EleGirl said:
> 
> 
> > That was fast. On 2/12/2018 you called a lawyer to start your divorce. And today your divorce was final. Less than a month.
> ...


I’m very sorry for your loss.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mrshannahj said:


> No kids,I can't get pregnant due to one of my ovaries not developed right.He has two kids from an ex of his.


Ah, I recall that you had talked about children in the past. But I guess I forgot they are his.

I'm impressed with your fast divorce. If you don't mind sharing, what state do you live in that has such quick divorces?


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Ah, I recall that you had talked about children in the past. But I guess I forgot they are his.
> 
> I'm impressed with your fast divorce. If you don't mind sharing, what state do you live in that has such quick divorces?


He wanted it done and over with


----------

